# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Bearer join

## barney118

I mentioned I would post something I saw with regards to the bearer span joined not over a post or support.   
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## intertd6

That would normally not be allowed, there is a slight chance that it could be an certified engineered solution, which I doubt as gangnail plates shouldn't be wrapped around 2 faces as one face will be ineffective & have no design strength, so its not even worth the trouble of doing.
regards inter

----------


## barney118

interesting find, it is one of double bearers either side of a post on a pole house, and there is more than one in the subfloor, its brother is full length and not joined, the span would be probaly 3.6-4 ish m maybe smaller, what comes to mind is why? given you can get a length of timber to span the distance.

----------


## ringtail

There is a chance that its F27 as long lengths are joined with gang nail plates but, its still dodge in my book, particularly as its a relatively small span. Of course, without knowing the rest of the storey its a bit hard to tell.

----------


## barney118

it looks more like treated pine with a greenish tinge, its a bad picture.

----------


## intertd6

A possibility is that only one bearer is required at the building edge because it is only carrying half the floor load width, the other bearer could be just for show, so in reality you could join it anywhere or anyhow if you stuffed up cutting the bearers at the correct length.
regards inter

----------

